# full-service apparel manufacturing contractor in US



## lowhova (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello I'm look for a full-service apparel manufacturing contractor in US. Can anybody help me.


----------



## noahapparel (May 1, 2012)

Send me an email with what you're looking for. I work for Legacy Merch. We offer pretty much every print method and finishing options such as: tagless relabel, hang tags, and poly bagging.

email: dylan[USER=29857]@legacy[/USER]merch.com


----------

